# 20 miles out



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Had this trip planned for several months to take my brotherinlaw from Texas on a good fishing trip .his 3 brothers from Tennessee came down also.th boys were green bass and catfish is all they new! We left the dock about 615am stopped and caught some live bait and off we went seas were 1 to 2 was great running bout 25 mph.first drop with my okuma cedros jigging rod caught a 27 inch amberjack once we bounced around to get away from the redsnapper we caught 7 mingos one stud 2 white snapper 1 triggerfish 2 lane snapper 2 blacksnapper and one lesser aj .coming back in picked up s couple peanuts dolphin seas were flattt ran 30mph back in at doc by 1230 was a great day on the water with good friends .


----------

